# Online source showing total return (inc. dividend reinvestment)?



## insight (29 September 2011)

Hi all,

Is there a graph online which shows the stocks including dividends?

e.g telstra has hardly increased in price but has paid decent dividents. just want to be able to see total return - that way I can compare performance of income AND growth stocks.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2011)

*Re: total return (inc. dividend reinvestment)*

On the commsec website it tells you the total share holder return for 1, 3, 5 and 10 years,

Telstra is,

1 yr - 29.6 %
3 yr -  0.9 %
5 yr - 4.5 %
10 yr - 2.1 %


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2011)

*Re: total return (inc. dividend reinvestment)*



insight said:


> that way I can compare performance of income AND growth stocks.




Just remember that stocks that have showed big percentage gains year on year may very well be over priced and due for a fall or a long period of stagnation, due to the fact that "Growth" stocks normally have their share price grow faster than the actual growth of the company.

And companies that may show poor share price growth for a few years may well have growen slowly but steadily and their share prices are under valued and due for an upward correction so there may be good share price growth coming.


----------



## insight (29 September 2011)

*Re: total return (inc. dividend reinvestment)*



Tysonboss1 said:


> On the commsec website it tells you the total share holder return for 1, 3, 5 and 10 years,
> 
> Telstra is,
> 
> ...




Cheers, do you have a link? Do you need to be a commsec customer?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 September 2011)

*Re: total return (inc. dividend reinvestment)*



insight said:


> Cheers, do you have a link? Do you need to be a commsec customer?




Yeah, you would need to have an account. What broker do you use, check with them they may have similar facilities.


----------

